# You California People are Nuts!!!! PLEASE READ



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i was with one of my friends today watching on his computer all the videos and private clips of street races.. there were twin turbo Z's twin turbo Z28s.. turbo maximas.. ricers.. and all sorts of cars.. they were all driving so crazy.. now.. im not just saying this to the people of california.. but to all over and across the united states and UK... please consider this.. its one thing to want to race and manuver on the streets and have other cars act as cones in the salom.. but people.. please becarefull and think of this.. what if a little girl and her mom are walking to their car.. with mom holding her hand saying.. thanks mom for the birthday party...... .... [[[[[ tires screaching engines reving]]]]]] (((((BAAAAMMMBBB)))))) that little pretty girl is thrown up in the air across the street and there are peices of her head across the road.. and mom is sitting there with the little girls hand still in hers.. in a daize as she is shocked as to what has just happened.. ... ... ... ... now think about it.. what if you were the one who raised that little girl from birth to 6 years.. and her life was taken away from you all because of some adrenalin that two young kids had to race their cars on the streets of a busy road.......... would you want that in your head the rest of your life.. neither would i... please drive and race with care.. and try and keep it on the track.. Travis Burrell

Future Member of the R.A.S.R.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Bro, you can tell them anything you want, many people have tried, and it doesnt get through to them. "It wont happen to me" that sticks with them until something does happen, or they lighten up. Some places just dont have racing tracks, and they have no where else to go. There have been so many things against street racing and what not, and its not working. I totally agree with you though.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

GOOD post man.....I hope it helps some one....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Alot of what happens comes from ignorance and misunderstanding from both the racer, the public and the local govt. No racetracks, no desire for racetracks, no zoning for racetracks, and people not wanting racing in the streets. THen there are racetracks with exorbitant fees, and racetracks with a bunch of requirements that have to be done to the driver or the car for 'legel or insurance issues. Its lose lose for the guy who just wants to get in his car and go fast.
The racetracks figure they need all of the legislation beacuse they'll get sued by some yahoo. Ultimately they are right, but a yahoo is a yahoo and its because of yahoos that there is a street racing problem anyway.

Seth


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Street racing is becoming quite the problem here in the Lower Mainland of British Columbia. There was a case which just wen through the courts, two men were racing and one of them struck an older (fat) woman and killed her.

The SOB only got 2 years or something like that. Might even have been a two year conditional sentence. Needless to say, the crown has already filed an appeal.

Main problem around here is the high number of dumbass Asian students which come in to go to school here, and live on their own with their parents sending them money whenever they want it. They buy their crappy ass Civics, rice them up then go get killed or kill someone.

The problem comes from the parents, especially in the local Sikh community. The parents come in and are out of touch with local customs, laws and such and they have the money to buy their kids these sports cars so they let them get what they want and they run wild on the streets.

We have few tracks here and of course, you gotta follow those specifications and pay the money. So after I raced a friend on a clear open street, I've never taken it to the street since. There's just no damned reason to. Take your egos and check them at the door of your house when you go out in your car. If someone is agressive to you, and you can put them in the situation where they're stuck behind you, then force them behind you. Let them be mad at you for forcing them to do 40/45 in a 35 zone rather than having them blast off down the street at 60.

There are speed limits for a reason. And yes, I know sometimes they are unbearably low. But we're all in the same boat, now aren't we?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha,
Its funny that you mention that. I'm in canada on a student visa and when I come in they always ask me if I have over $10,000 in cash. I always say "I wish". Finally I bothered to ask them why they keep asking me. They said because alot of students come over with tons of cash. They just have to notify customs of it but there is no fee or anything. Still they said you'd be surprised at the 3rd world countries that send their (spoiled) rich boys over.

Seth


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah, and with money and cars, apparently cars are much cheaper up here compared to the US. 

But parents need to take more responsibilty in teaching their teenagers at 14/15/16 about the dangers of driving. And give them decent values! I don't think parents should /ever/ buy their kid a brand new car. Give them an older one to tinker with for a few years, and if you have the money and they've kept the old car in good shape, then buy them their nice Acura or whatever. I think part of the problem is with the money some kids get from their parents, they know that if something happens to their car, they can just call up mommy and have a new car delivered to their doorstep in a day ( Not that I would turn down getting a 350Z from mommy or daddy...  ). Perhaps the police should start going after the parents of the 16 to 18 year olds who get in street racing accidents.

And FYI, I have done "dangerous" speeds a couple of times... 145kph (max speed my car can go) in a 90 zone. However they were on local freeways and done at times of great visibility with no traffic around. It was right after I got my car... wanted to test out her limits. I haven't been over 110 since then. None of this doing 90 in a 50 zone down a residential street at 01:30 hours. (Which happened here a month ago). I like my car too much to want to put it in dangerous situations. I've learned what it can and can not do... I don't push the limits of my car and I'm able to get to where I want to go and back in one piece. What more can I ask for?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I know that you mean well with your story, and i agree with your opinion.

But, preaching to people with a made up story is not gonna get anything done in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

I like going fast as much as everybody else but racing is somethin ill never do.I can imagine how fun it is to know your faster then the next guy but the risk isnt for me and I dont want to be the one that takes a life or even my own.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Ranex, I just ran some numbers........Your Pulsar tops out at 145 KPH? That's 90 MPH! That's not really its top speed, is it? And you haven't had it over 110 since? That's around 68 mph. I have been to the Southern Ontario region many times, and though the posted limit was usually 100 kph, I found the Ontario drivers to pay even less regard to the limit than American drivers.

Do you do all your driving in urban areas? If that's the case, then I can understand your statement.

Most of the Interstate highways around here have a posted limit of 65 mph (105 kph) or 70 mph (112 kph). Anyone travelling at the posted limit is considered a road hazard, and most traffic is flowing at around 80-85 mph (129-137 kph), and it's not uncommon to be passed by vehicles travelling in excess of 90 mph (145 kph). 

I'm not talking about racing, just travelling.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *Ranex, I just ran some numbers........Your Pulsar tops out at 145 KPH? That's 90 MPH! That's not really its top speed, is it? And you haven't had it over 110 since? That's around 68 mph. I have been to the Southern Ontario region many times, and though the posted limit was usually 100 kph, I found the Ontario drivers to pay even less regard to the limit than American drivers.
> 
> Do you do all your driving in urban areas? If that's the case, then I can understand your statement.
> 
> ...


i totally agree with that.. i mean.. i know california.. and other states.. they actually can get pulled over for slowing down traffic.. i understand that.. im not talking about that.. im talking about just keeping your cool.. and keeping our insurence down.. and even changing a possible scary future for someone.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *I know that you mean well with your story, and i agree with your opinion.
> 
> But, preaching to people with a made up story is not gonna get anything done in my opinion. *


im sorry.. sometimes i let my imagination run crazy.. and i just thought that story in my head right before i did that post.. but i figure.. god.. i need to wake up.. and i think that if someoe else reads this story then i might be able to prevent something horrible.. or prevent our insurence to sky rockett even more.. 

and i agree with the Parents thing.. some guy herein akron.. his dad designed the blue prints for the cock pit of the stealth.. so his dad owns a viper, prowler, mercadies, and he owns a 99 vtec si with every possible mod they make for them.. , and a new cobra svt which is blown and with nitros.. uuuggg.. wish i worked for the military.. 

the way im gonna raise my kid.. is that ill either buy him or her a winter beater and they can work for a better car.. or they can just buy a car at first and do what they want to it.. but the first ticket or accident they get into.. the car will be taken away from them.. and then ill give in and give it back.. but i want to scare them a little.. i just think that these rich boy shits can suck on this negga nooch.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh hey.. if you guys wanna see just how crazy my imagination runs.. check this out.. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=14305


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I take a highway/main roadway evey weekend to visit a friend in "The city" (Vancouver). Limit is 90kph and after I get over this bridge it drops to 60, then goes back up to 80.
I've floored it in my car on a flat road and I was only able to hit 148-ish kph not matter how long I held the pedal down. I'm running an unmodifyed E16i which does have things replaced (belts, battery, hoses and such) but with only a rating of 70hp, this car has little power to it. At 110kph, the engine noise nearly drowns out the radio (Not that I mind - I like hearing my engine ) and the engine is up around 4000rpm. I don't know about you guys, but I don't have the type of money to be shoveling cash to fix up my engine, so I try not to take it up to those speeds. My dad's always taught me that most of the time if you follow traffic and stay in one lane, you're better off than people who speed and weave in and out of traffic. From personal observations, I've had my share of weavers who pass me only to be in my rear view mirror two minutes later.  Plus I'm never in a hurry. And the flow of traffic in that 90 zone ranges from 80 (raining at night) to about 120 in the fast lane. I never go slower than what the slow lane is doing, and it's never been going over 110. I've never taken my car on any sort of provincial highway where the limit is 110kph.

Yes, most of my driving is done in urban areas. Most roads I go on have a limit of 60kph. I always follow the flow...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The e16i powered B12s top out at about 165 km/h (~100mph) I've had my car there twice, but that's foot to the floor for about a minute to get to that speed, and the engine was turning over at about 4500RPMs. On normal highways I go about 125-130 km/h and that is pretty much average.

BTW I do race my car. SoloII in the summer and snow/ice racing in the winter. I've street raced a couple of times but only to about the top of second gear. ~70km/h


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Canadian drivers on the highway can be kinda nutty. And they blast americans for being 'bad' drivers. Fine well stay bad, but you guys are just nutz. Running lights, cutting poeple off. right turns from left lanes. All at high speed. Now all of this is on snow and ice. In the dry well thats not a contest. Americans and europeans and south americans and all the rest do this stuff on the dry. 
But on ice doing 140kph on the T-CAN with a barrier covered in snow 3 inches from your mirror trying to pass a trailer who is trying to pass you while listening to that quebequois 'farm-band' music is a breed onto itself. Still I don't really mind it so much since I view it as a challenge being from Miami and all. As long as they are ok wrecking their winter beater (or Audi as it often is) thats cool with me. Still I can't get used to that scrape/slush sound that happens when the occasional tire loses traction on the pot-holed hockey rink the govt. wants us to think is a highway.
Also since alot of the inner city highways up here are fairly long and flat and straight with nothing to either side (aside from RCMP) you can run wide open without even touching the wheel since as long as your alignment is good you're gonna go straight. Just watch out for the windy sections.

Seth

P.S. I like how most of the responders to this thread are canadian. Funny, eh?


----------

